# Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Novembro 2015)



## MSantos (30 Out 2015 às 01:49)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Novembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal *
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas *
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- IMAPWeather DEA (útil p/ Açores/Madeira/Atlântico - escolher Layers-Lightning)
- AEMET DEA Canárias/Madeira

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Microburst (30 Out 2015 às 19:54)

Volto a colocar a pergunta, desta feita neste tópico: que tempo se deve esperar especialmente para a tarde de Domingo dia 1? O IPMA no boneco mostra aguaceiros fracos, na previsão descritiva fala de aguaceiros fortes para o Centro e Sul, e vários sites estrangeiros dão um alerta de chuva forte para a AML com precipitações a variar entre os 25 e 50mm.

Eu só insisto na questão porque nós aqui em Cacilhas temos todos os anos a 1 de Novembro a procissão da Nossa Senhora do Bom Sucesso (que segundo reza a lenda terá protegido Cacilhas e Almada do tsunami que varreu Lisboa a 1 de Novembro de 1755), e este ano contamos também com a presença da Imagem Peregrina da Nossa Senhora de Fátima, pelo que esperamos um número acrescido de pessoas na dita procissão, e se as previsões meteorológicas não forem as mais favoráveis irá ser bastante complicado. As minhas desculpas por estar a aborrecer e a pedir ajuda dos mais entendidos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2015 às 22:38)

Bom, a discrepância para domingo, entre os modelos ainda é alguma. Tanta incerteza a cerca de 36 horas. Ora vejamos, a saída das 12 do GFS é algo desfasada em relação aos restantes membros e isso é bastante nítido no meteograma para Olhão, com alguns membros a colocarem um autêntico dilúvio.

*Meteograma Olhão*







Já o ECM, ao contrário da saída do GFS é mais animador e coloca bastante mais precipitação e vai de encontro a alguns membros do GFS, deixo aqui a previsão para Olhão, retirada do site Foreca.






Agora, vamos analisar os modelos mesoescalas:

*Hirlam (01/11 - 06h/12h)*

*



*

Meu rico, Hirlam não mexia mais. 

*Aladin*

*



*
 O Aladin a partir a escala, não é muito normal, curioso para ver a saída das 12 do modelo Arome, embora, seja no mar não deixa de ser um alerta.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2015 às 00:24)

Vai ser memorável!!!!

Ensemble daqui da zona. Para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Out 2015 às 09:38)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Vai ser memorável!!!!
> 
> Ensemble daqui da zona. Para mais tarde recordar!



Isso é um ensemble inacreditável! E o mais espantoso é que não é apenas no sotavento algarvio, mesmo o barlavento tem uma média de precipitação no ensemble bastante elevada (picos desde os 30mm em Sagres a 45mmm mais para Este).

É uma situação que me estava a escapar pois só tenho olhado para a saída principal do GFS, que está completamente fora do ensemble. É a única run que não mostra um precipitação assim tão excessiva, apesar de significativa, e restringe muito a precipitação ao sotavento algarvio.

Por isso, estou bastante curioso para ver o resultado disto tudo. Se se confirmar o cenário previsto pela média do ensemble, o Algarve poderá ter graves problemas. O ECMWF também não tem sido meigo, embora não pareça tão extremo. Veremos... pode nem acontecer nada de especial, mas o potencial de perigo está lá, e quem esteja em zonas vulneráveis a inundações, mais vale prevenir...


----------



## David sf (31 Out 2015 às 10:50)

Resta saber com exactidão onde, mas parece praticamente certo que algumas regiões do Algarve e/ou Baixo Alentejo poderão acumular mais de 100 mm de precipitação durante o dia de amanhã.

Acumulados em 24 horas, WRF da MeteoGalicia:






Acumulados nas 48 horas deste fim de semana de outros mesoscalares:











Acumulado nas 48 horas deste fim de semana, GFS 6z:






ECMWF, com um acumulado superior a 50 mm em 6 horas, na costa do sotavento (nunca vi o ECMWF a meter tanta precipitação numa extensão tão grande, este modelo costuma ser um pouco "forreta" na previsão de precipitação):






ALADIN, tudo mais a Sul e Oeste, a rebentar com a escala sobre o mar (>90 mm/ 3 horas):






HIRLAM também a apostar no Barlavento, com acumulados entre os 60 e os 100 mm em 2 horas (1ª carta entre as 6z e as 12z e a segunda entre as 12z e as 18z de amanhã):


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2015 às 11:10)

Já agora, também a última do AROME (00z)









Uns produtos da AEMET


Probabilidade de precipitação ≥ 20 mm
Domingo






Descargas









Por estes dois últimos produtos, dá ideia que a precipitação seria muito (devido a um fluxo muito rico em humidade) mas não seria muito organizado do lado português.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2015 às 11:22)

Tendo, em conta, todos os modelos, eu colocaria aviso vermelho para o Algarve, amanhã. Os modelos colocam precipitação de partir a escala perto da costa, então o Arome coloca ali na zona da Ilha da Armona, Culatra, a mancha a partir da escala.

Vamos ver, o que o IPMA irá fazer, mas se fosse eu colocaria aviso vermelho no Algarve, caso a saída das 12h de hoje for idêntica a esta. 

O que eu vejo nos modelos, é um MCS agora aonde ele irá atingir terra, isso já é mais complicado, mas vindo de sueste, diria que Faro/Olhão, pode ser o alvo, é uma zona onde é mais fustigado com estas entradas e o Barlavento algarvio, por isso, vamos ver. Será que é o 13 de Outubro de 1989, amanhâ?


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2015 às 11:28)

Tinha colocado isto no outro tópico, mas acho que fica melhor aqui...

Os modelos estão interessantes. Vamos lá ver o que isto irá mesmo dar para amanhã. Rapidamente tudo muda e tudo fica no mar ou em Espanha...

Animação GFS





Animação ECWMF





Animação ALADIN





Animação WRF


----------



## Microburst (31 Out 2015 às 11:40)

Previsão do Weather Channel para Lisboa amanhã...


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2015 às 12:24)

as previsões são bastante más, só com alguma sorte é que não se organizam fortes trovoadas no Algarve.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2015 às 12:26)

ecobcg disse:


> Os modelos estão interessantes. Vamos lá ver o que isto irá mesmo dar para amanhã. Rapidamente tudo muda e tudo fica no mar ou em Espanha...
> 
> Animação GFS



Apesar do grande volume de precipitação previsto, se o mesmo ocorrer no Sotavento e no Interior Alentejano, como indica a run das 6z do GFS, existe a atenuante dessa mesma precipitação vir a ocorrer na região do país onde até agora menos choveu. Mértola, Castro Verde, Alcoutim... Tudo regiões com 40-60mm acumulados este mês e portanto com muita capacidade de encaixe. O engraçado é que Sagres, que conta já com mais de 200mm este mês, ficaria a vê-la passar.
A acontecer seria a "chuva dos pobres" e/ou um "reequilíbrio" hidrológico.

Mas também pode acontecer a precipitação vir a ocorrer no mar, o que não me espantava.
Vento moderado a forte predominante de NE, e água quente a sul.... (É o que prevê o WRF)


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2015 às 14:57)

Aqui, fica, para memória futura:


----------



## David sf (31 Out 2015 às 15:50)

GFS 12z carrega muito no Algarve, logo de manhã com acumulado superior a 50 mm em 3 horas:






Acumulados previstos nas próximas 27 horas, a maior parte a ocorrer em 9 horas:






A confirmar-se a previsão, nas primeiras 15 horas do mês ocorreria o dobro da Normal do mês de novembro.


----------



## ruka (31 Out 2015 às 16:14)

a confirmar exige aviso vermelho para o Algarve e laranja para Beja


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2015 às 16:20)

E pronto nesta saída fica tudo mar


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 16:25)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E pronto nesta saída fica tudo mar



Não vale a pena interpretar literalmente os modelos. Há algumas semanas os modelos indicavam que chuva muito intensa varreria S. Miguel (estando principalmente a norte do G. Oriental). Quando chegou a altura, a chuva mais severa ficou algumas centenas de quilómetros a sul do que estava modelado. A meu ver, nesta altura os modelos são bons para se ter uma ideia da chuva que pode cair. Já em termos de localização, por mais difícil que seja tendo em conta as expectativas elevadas, há que ver as cartas com uma pitada de sal.


----------



## james (31 Out 2015 às 16:40)

E, ainda hoje,  aqui no Minho,  estava prevista chuva forte e só caíram pouco mais que uns pingos,  pelo menos na minha zona...


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2015 às 16:48)

*Boas

Quanto á previsão convectiva, amanhã prevê-se um contexto sinóptico favorável a um episódio significativo no extremo sul e sueste do território.

Análise/Discussão*

Em altura um cold core deverá avançar de noroeste para sueste, para o Golfo de Cadiz, e depois de volta para norte.
Na periferia norte deste cold core, um forte jet de níveis médios e altos, com fluxo de ESE em altura deverá estar presente.

Nos niveis baixos e médios uma margem frontal estacionária deverá colocar-se nas proximidades do Estreito, por acção da aproximação do cold core esta margem frontal será reactivada, formando-se uma nova onda com um núcleo de ciclogenese associado.

Durante este processo, haverá amplo retorno de humidade desde o Mediterrâneo até ao Algarve-Alentejo, assim como convergência á medida que este ar humido colide com ar mas seco vindo de Espanha e ar mais frio, oceânico, que chega de sudoeste.

O transporte de ar quente para a região frontal, sob ar frio em altura, deverá rapidamente inestabilizar os niveis baixos, com surgimento de 500-1500J/Kg de SBCAPE, numa area onde as condições dinâmicas serão impressionantes, com shear que apesar de não ser extraordinário será compensado por forte divergência nos níveis altos.
A dinâmica interna do núcleo de ciclogenese poderá incrementar o shear na meso e microescala, com surgimento de estruturas super-celulares e risco de trombas ou tornados breves.

Tudo indica que surgirá um MCS ou mesmo um MCV, capaz de gerar precipitação extrema e rajadas severas, este sistema deverá bipartir-se, com uma squall line/Derecho a avançar pelo sul de Espanha e um sistema mais globular/MCV a avançar pelo Alentejo, podendo manter-se activo até ao litoral sudoeste/AML.

Há confiança para colocar um nível vermelho no extremo sueste, onde são possíveis acumulações de precipitação superiores a 100mm/3h com inundações significativas, tudo isto acompanhado por rajadas pontualmente severas, algum granizo e possibilidade de trombas/tornados fracos.

Após a passagem desta perturbação, uma região de baixa pressão deverá consolidar-se ao largo do litoral SW, com circulação de sul, ao mesmo tempo que o cold core em altura avança para norte...neste contexto será de esperar actividade convectiva em regime pós frontal com períodos de chuva forte, granizo e até alguma tromba de água possíveis em especial no Algarve mas também no Alentejo, tudo isto vem a consolidar a situação de risco meteorológico.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2015 às 17:05)

As imagens de satélite confirmam a ultima previsão do HILARM.... Tudo no litoral Alentejano e no mar
Mais uma vez vai ganhar o GFS que sempre mostrou pouca precipitação


----------



## David sf (31 Out 2015 às 17:21)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> As imagens de satélite confirmam a ultima previsão do HILARM.... Tudo no litoral Alentejano e no mar
> Mais uma vez vai ganhar o GFS que sempre mostrou pouca precipitação



Gostava de saber como, a partir de uma imagem de satélite, se pode confirmar a previsão do HIRLAM para daqui a cerca de 20 horas, de um sistema convectivo que ainda nem sequer está formado...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2015 às 17:35)

David sf disse:


> Gostava de saber como, a partir de uma imagem de satélite, se pode confirmar a previsão do HIRLAM para daqui a cerca de 20 horas, de um sistema convectivo que ainda nem sequer está formado...


Mas pelo satélite vê-se que se está a desenvolver mais a oeste do que inicialmente previsto portanto, só o litoral Alentejano e o Sagres é que deve apanhar chuva de jeito


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2015 às 17:36)

David sf disse:


> Gostava de saber como, a partir de uma imagem de satélite, se pode confirmar a previsão do HIRLAM para daqui a cerca de 20 horas, de um sistema convectivo que ainda nem sequer está formado...



Exacto, o sistema ainda nem se formou, eu acho " muita fruta" aquilo que os modelos estão a prever para o Algarve, mas vamos acompanhando. Estou a achar esta depressão um pouco soft, pouco choveu hoje na maior parte do território, vamos ver até que ponto ( e quando amanhã estiver mais a S/ SW ) é capaz de gerar o tal sistema convectivo na zona do Algarve ( o nowcasting vai ser fundamental), e se se confirmar, que não ocorram vitimas nem estragos materiais.


----------



## David sf (31 Out 2015 às 17:41)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas pelo satélite vê-se que se está a desenvolver mais a oeste do que inicialmente previsto portanto, só o litoral Alentejano e o Sagres é que deve apanhar chuva de jeito



Não se está a formar absolutamente nada neste momento, só se deverá começar a formar durante a madrugada na extremidade leste da massa nebulosa, actualmente sobre a Andaluzia e no mar a oeste de Marrocos.


----------



## ruka (31 Out 2015 às 17:56)

Comunicado da proteção civil:


N.º 20/2015 DATA 31/10/2015 HORA 15h00 
PRECIPITAÇÃO e VENTO FORTE 

1. SITUAÇÃO No seguimento do contacto com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) realizado hoje, dia 31 de outubro, no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), salienta-se para o dia de amanhã (01 novembro):  Precipitação pontualmente intensa com acumulados de 100mm/24h e que poderão superar os 20mm/h, incidindo essencialmente nas regiões do Algarve e Alentejo e estendendo-se gradualmente aos restantes distritos, a Sul do Tejo;  Vento em geral fraco a moderado, do quadrante oeste, temporariamente com rajadas que poderão atingir os 80km/h;  Agitação marítima de NW, forte com 4-5m na costa ocidental e na costa sul; Acompanhe as previsões meteorológicas em www.ipma.pt

http://www.prociv.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/1050/Aviso à população _ precipitação vento forte.pdf


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2015 às 18:29)

Aviso do AEMET: http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p52tesp1.pdf


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2015 às 19:06)

E pronto o ECMWF também já coloca tudo na zona de Sagres, e pelo satélite está mesmo tudo a formar-se no litoral Alentejano, lá vai ficar o sudeste Algarvio e Alentejano sem chuva decente  Ainda não é esta que vai ser a chuva dos pobres.....


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 19:25)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E pronto o ECMWF também já coloca tudo na zona de Sagres, e pelo satélite está mesmo tudo a formar-se no litoral Alentejano, lá vai ficar o sudeste Algarvio e Alentejano sem chuva decente  Ainda não é esta que vai ser a chuva dos pobres.....



O mapa do ECM mostra a chuva acumulada em 12 horas. Ou seja, estão excluídas mais 12 horas (isto para não escrever que ainda falta a saída das 0 horas de logo do ECM. Novamente, estás a precipitar-te. Só poderás ter certezas a partir desta madrugada, que é quando a chuva 'a sério' deverá começar:


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2015 às 19:38)

A partir de agora, nem vale a pena, entrar em depressão, a cada saída dos modelos, os dados estão lançados. O GFS coloca mesmo o irmão gémeo do dia 13 de Outubro de 1989, aqui na zona. 

Se o meteograma para Olhão, que eu coloquei esta tarde, da saída das 00 era uma verdadeira loucura, então, o das 12 é o delírio completo e sai da escala mesmo. Nunca vi, nestes anos todos que levo de fórum uma coisas destas.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Out 2015 às 19:42)

O Algarve no mínimo devia ter um aviso laranja.
Eu acredito mais no GFS do que no ECM


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2015 às 20:28)

David sf disse:


> Não se está a formar absolutamente nada neste momento, só se deverá começar a formar durante a madrugada na extremidade leste da massa nebulosa, actualmente sobre a Andaluzia e no mar a oeste de Marrocos.





Nem mais... será essa depressão em superfície que se irá formar na próxima madrugada que arrasta as massas de ar húmidas e quentes procedentes de leste e que irão originar condições para a ocorrência de precipitação. 



Brunomc disse:


> O Algarve no mínimo devia ter um aviso laranja.
> Eu acredito mais no GFS do que no ECM



Sim; o aviso laranja vai vigorar a partir das 6h00 da manhã para os distritos de Faro e Beja. Mas acho que faz pouco sentido estar agora a discutir avisos, mais cor menos cor ... O que é importante é informar correctamente sobre o que se vai passar, analisar os modelos e perceber-se o que vai ocorrer...


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2015 às 21:48)

Vai surgindo o esboço daquilo que será o evento que evoluirá ao longo das próximas 24-36h..


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2015 às 22:44)

A partir de agora, é fazer nowcast e ver o que acontece e onde....!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 23:56)

Tenho duas perguntas (desculpem o off-topic, não sei qual é o tópico mais indicado): Esta chuva prevista é de origem convectiva ou estratiforme? Como é que destingimos uma da outra? Desculpem o incómodo


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2015 às 00:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tenho duas perguntas (desculpem o off-topic, não sei qual é o tópico mais indicado): Esta chuva prevista é de origem convectiva ou estratiforme? Como é que destingimos uma da outra? Desculpem o incómodo



Será de origem convectiva. Mas, esta precisão do Estofex deixou-me algo confuso. Parece que não prevêem nenhum evento significativo, no que toca a convectividade.


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2015 às 00:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tenho duas perguntas (desculpem o off-topic, não sei qual é o tópico mais indicado): Esta chuva prevista é de origem convectiva ou estratiforme? Como é que destingimos uma da outra? Desculpem o incómodo



Boa parte deverá ser estratiforme, mas parte também convectiva. Não há muita instabilidade em terra, mas há um forçamento vertical enorme num fluxo de ar muito húmido. Provavelmente nem deverá haver muitas descargas eléctricas em terra, a atmosfera deverá estar muito saturada em toda a vertical.

Por exemplo nestas 2 cartas do wrf do meteociel para a mesma hora tens a distinção da precipitação da componente convectiva da total.
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/wrfnmm.php?ech=3&mode=1&map=8







Mas nunca é demais repetir, que isto é apenas uma simulação de um modelo, na realidade as coisas acabam por ser quase sempre diferentes nos pormenores. Alguma instabilidade mais significativa a entrar em terra, orografia à mistura, alguma convecção mais profunda ocorrer, podem transformar rapidamente a humidade disponível em precipitação bastante intensa localmente. Interessa é olhar para a "big picture" entre variados modelos, e depois acompanhar em nowcasting.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 02:23)

Acho que o aviso vermelho é necessário em Faro, o problema é ter sido tão em cima da hora. Espero que corra tudo bem


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2015 às 12:16)

O contexto sinóptico continua a evoluir, com uma baixa de mesoescala bem definida a sul de Faro, uma frente fria que se desloca para norte e nordeste  e uma frente quente que avança de leste sobre ar mais frio e sobre a própria cold pool de origem convectivo-estratiforme.

Tudo isto deverá continuar a evoluir para norte, á frente de um cold core em altura que se adentra no Golfo de Cadiz, gerando uma baixa pressão madura com actividade convectiva associada nomeadamente junto da frente fria, com sistemas convectivos lineares que deverão afectar o Algarve e Alentejo, e a manutenção de um aglomerado mais globular junto do centro onde o forçamento dinâmico, a instabilidade e o padrão de fluxo na vertical são adequados.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2015 às 12:56)

stormy disse:


> Tudo isto deverá continuar a evoluir para norte



Apenas para ajudar a compreender melhor... a linha vermelha contínua a partir do B representa a superfície frontal quente, responsável pela nebulosidade estratiforme a oeste da respectiva frente, e a linha azul contínua representa a superfície frontal fria, responsável pela nebulosidade convectiva por onde está a passar, dando origem a aguaceiros moderados a fortes e possivelmente acompanhados de trovoadas. Esta superfície frontal fria vai deslocar-se em sentido contrário ao do ponteiros do relógio e atingir o Algarve, do litoral para o interior.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:29)

Entao hoje para a nossa zona nao se espera nada de especial, pelo que entendi.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2015 às 14:08)

Sempre gostei de ver as previsões do Estofex mas a de hoje foi simplesmente aberrante. Colocar o Algarve sem qualquer aviso foi ideia de génio.


----------



## Rui Alex (1 Nov 2015 às 14:55)

Com a rotação em sentido retrógado, a frente fria irá avançar para norte? Poderá chegar aqui à AML?


----------



## criz0r (1 Nov 2015 às 16:14)

Estive a verificar o movimento dela no Sat24 e no IPMA e parece-me que efectivamente se desloca uma grande parte para Setúbal-Lisboa, posso estar enganado mas é essa a impressão.


----------



## Rui Alex (1 Nov 2015 às 17:01)

Obrigado.

Como o movimento tem uma componente forte para Oeste, fico na dúvida de conseguir cá chegar mas não me parece impossível.


----------



## Rui Alex (1 Nov 2015 às 17:03)

Estive a ver agora animação do Radar e agora já me parece mais certo que chegue a Setúbal e AML. A componente de movimento para norte parece-me estar mais vincada agora.


----------



## Rui Alex (1 Nov 2015 às 17:33)

Bem, o TAF do aeroporto de lisboa prevê a chegada dessa frente a partir das 18 até às 24 horas, com vento moderado e períodos de chuva com uma probabilidade de 30% de entre as 18 e as 21 haver períodos de vento com rajadas de 20 nós (aprox 40km/h) e chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada; também probabilidade de 30% de uma noite de chuva/drizzle.

TAF LPPT 011700Z 0118/0224 04013KT 9999 SCT012 BKN025
TEMPO 0118/0124 5000 RA SCT008 BKN015 *PROB30 
TEMPO 0118/0121 VRB10G20KT 2000 +TSRA SCT005 BKN010 FEW018CB* PROB30
TEMPO 0200/0209 5000 RADZ BR SCT004 BKN008
BECMG 0206/0209 16013KT
BECMG 0218/0221 04007KT


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 19:47)

*Análise Segunda-Feira:
*
Pelas 00h, núcleo depressionário a oeste de Peniche e outro núcleo, a sul de Espanha. 
Pela madrugada, o núcleo na costa portuguesa desloca-se para S/SW e o núcleo de Espanha rapidamente se aproxima do interior Norte. Vento passa de moderado a fraco:











Pelas 09h e até às 15h, a depressão perto da costa desloca-se para S/SE e o núcleo a noroeste de Portugal desloca-se para a Galiza. Vento pela manhã/tarde deve-se intensificar e passar a moderado/forte no sul e no noroeste do país. A oeste, no Atlântico, aproximam-se mais dois núcleos:










Entre as 18h e as 00h, o núcleo atinge a costa alentejana e provoca ventos fortes no litoral Sul, o núcleo a norte chega ao golfo da Biscaia. Temos nestas imagens um aglomerado de 4 núcleos:










À meia-noite e pela madrugada fora, a frente deve afetar o interior centro/sul, sendo que no litoral pode chover de um modo fraco:










Com a chegada da manhã, a frente continua a afetar o interior centro e começa a cair chuva no interior norte. No litoral centro/sul continua a chuva fraca da frente oclusa:










Pela tarde e até à noite, todo o Norte de Portugal continua sobre a frente lenta que se desloca para Espanha (a frente passa a fazer do núcleo a noroeste), enquanto que o núcleo a sudoeste faz a sua despedida com a passagem da frente oclusa no sul:


















Vai ser mais um dia de céu completamente nublado, sendo que desta vez é o Norte que deve acumular mais. O litoral centro deve acumular pouco ou até nada. 

As temperaturas devem baixar ligeiramente no litoral, no interior devem baixar mais. 
Boa Segunda-Feira


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2015 às 20:31)

A depressão vai ocluindo, sendo difícil já distinguir as massas de ar..

O que se distingue já é a circulação ciclónica que se vai alargando ao largo ou nas proximidades do litoral SW, com a pressão a descer abaixo dos 1005hpa em Sines ( ZIL2).

As próximas horas serão marcadas por actividade convectiva pós frontal de carácter disperso, esta actividade será potenciada pela chegada do cold core em altura e pela acção da região de ciclogenese no litoral sudoeste.






Amanhã prevê-se retorno de humidade ( setas a laranja ), o que deverá gerar um 2º round de actividade convectiva intensa, apoiada pelo estabelecimento de um low level jet de sul no Algarve e Alentejo, com advecção diferencial sob o cold core nos níveis médios.

As condições termodinâmicas deverão melhorar bastante, com SBCAPE a atingir até 1500J/kg, som um contexto dinâmico marcado por shear rotacional forte dado o fluxo de NW em altura e de S nos níveis baixos, e forçamento dinâmico adequado com convergencia á sfc.

Neste contexto são de esperar algumas linhas e aglomerados convectivos de carácter semi estacionário em especial nas proximidades do centro da depressão, que avança do litoral Alentejano para o vale do Guadiana.

A sul, no Algarve, células mais discretas evoluirão num ambiente favorável á organização de sistemas supercelulares e segmentos em arco, capazes de gerar tornados/trombas, rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e granizo.
Por estes motivos coloco um nível laranja, descarto um nível vermelho por haver alguma incerteza nos modelos quanto á escala temporal e espacial da actividade.


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2015 às 23:38)

Nos próximos dias deverá abrir uma brecha no anticiclone, estando os núcleos do mesmo a sudoeste e sudeste dos Açores. Isto permitirá que se forme um vasto cavado que trará muita chuva, na sua maioria fraca a moderada, para o arquipélago. Alguma da precipitação deverá chegar ao continente. A Madeira será mais prejudicada.






Lá para o dia 6 de Novembro, o GFS indica a formação de mais um rio atmosférico, ou mangueira de incêndio , que poderá passar sobre a ilha de Sta. Maria.






Este fluxo terá mais expressão nos níveis baixos:






Contudo, o ar nos vários níveis não está consistentemente saturado ou sequer perto disso. Portanto, a chuva não parece ser muito preocupante.


----------



## james (1 Nov 2015 às 23:47)

Mais um " braco de Ferro " entre o " GFS " e o "ECM ".  
Para amanhã,  a partir da tarde, em algumas regiões do Minho,  o "ECM" prevê muita chuva,  o " GFS " quase nada. 

Veremos quem sairá vencedor...


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2015 às 11:26)

vai ganhar o GFS... o Hirlam também saiu com a mesma manta de água algures entre Sines e a Lourinhã, entrando pelo vale do Tejo...
Serão bem menos horas de chuva mas o pico vai ser elevado... acima de 20mm numa hora, vão ser activados os avisos laranja na quarta-feira.


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 11:31)

Agreste disse:


> vai ganhar o GFS... o Hirlam também saiu com a mesma manta de água algures entre Sines e a Lourinhã, entrando pelo vale do Tejo...
> Serão bem menos horas de chuva mas o pico vai ser elevado... acima de 20mm numa hora, vão ser activados os avisos laranja na quarta-feira.


Hoje de manhã estava um membro do IPMA a falar sobre isso na RTP1. Parece que vai ser uma quarta-feira animada e hoje parece que aqui a 20km de Sines ainda posso apanhar alguma coisa.


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2015 às 14:27)

Muita água vai cair nas próximas 48 horas, quase toda especialmente na segunda metade desse período de tempo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2015 às 21:15)

*Análise Terça-Feira
*
O núcleo depresionário a sul desaparece em Lisboa, o núcleo a Norte já vai no golfo da Biscaia, a oeste aproxima-se outro núcleo.
Das 00h às 06h, vento deve ser moderado no litoral norte e sul, sendo fraco/moderado no resto do país:

*








*
Pela manhã as isóbaras devem manter-se quase inalteradas, pelo que o vento deve manter-se geralmente fraco/moderado. Do meio-dia até às 18h com a aproximação de outro núcleo o vento no litoral deve passar a moderado:










Pelas 00h, os dois núcleos a oeste agregam-se ao principal no Atlântico e fica tipo um pseudópode a noroeste e a provocar ventos fortes no litoral:






Em relação à precipitação, pelas 00h frente oclusa acabada de sair do território a sul enquanto que a frente quente continua a afetar o Norte/Centro até que pelas 06h se dissipa perto do litoral:














Das 09h às 15h pós-frontais geram aguaceiros fracos/moderados um pouco por todo o país, a sul do Algarve situa-se uma frente:














À noite continuam os aguaceiros no interior e começa um novo evento, a aproximação de uma superfície frontal de um núcleo no Atlântico que começa a largar chuva no litoral centro:














*Carta das frentes:*

00UTC 
Frente oclusa a sair a sul, frente quente também a fazer a sua despedida a norte, com extensão ao litoral:





12UTC
Pós-frontais da linha de instabilidade





00UTC (Quarta)
Interessante a formação de uma frente quente no território que larga chuva no Centro. Aproximação da frente fria.





As temperaturas devem manter-se iguais às de hoje. Na quarta-feira o evento deve ser mais forte.
Boa Terça-Feria!


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2015 às 22:13)

Orion disse:


> Lá para o dia 6 de Novembro, o GFS indica a formação de mais um rio atmosférico, ou mangueira de incêndio , que poderá passar sobre a ilha de Sta. Maria.





Orion disse:


> Contudo, o ar nos vários níveis não está consistentemente saturado ou sequer perto disso. Portanto, a chuva não parece ser muito preocupante.



O cenário agravou-se. Já falta pouco tempo e os modelos não concordam com a localização (que é importante para Sta. Maria). Está-se a caminhar para o 3º ou 4º evento do ano deste tipo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2015 às 18:23)

*Análise Quarta-Feira*

Um pequeno núcleo secundário cava a noroeste durante a madrugada e vai "lutar" contra a alta pressão da península, o que trará ventos moderados/fortes à _ocidental praia lusitana_:














Pela manhã o pior já deve ter passado e até ao final do dia as isóbaras vão se afastando, tornando-se o vento fraco/moderado:














A partir de amanhã a ISO 10ºC começa a chegar ao território, e promete ficar durante os próximos dias. Temperaturas devem aumentar no litoral centro e sul ao longo do dia:


















A chuva deve começar antes da meia-noite, com o litoral norte a levar com o maior acumulado inicial, depois ao longo da madrugada o litoral centro e o interior levam com as frentes:














Às 9h as frentes quente e fria ocludem (mais ou menos na Serra da Estrela). Frente oclusa a norte da Serra da Estrela, frente fria a delimitar quase perfeitamente o sistema Montejunto-Estrela, a frente quente já vai na fronteira com Espanha:










A partir das 15h a frente fria faz a sua despedida:










O ponto de maior precipitação parece ser onde as frentes ocludem.

Carta das Frentes:

00UTC





12UTC





00UTC (Quinta)





Este pode ser o último evento antes do "Verão de S.Martinho"
Boa Quarta-Feira!


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2015 às 18:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> (...) Este pode ser o último evento antes do "Verão de S.Martinho"
> Boa Quarta-Feira!



Vamos entrar então num período anticiclónico, mas olhando para o GFS parece que Litoral Norte ainda pode ir apanhando uns restos de frentes. 
Para o resto do País esperemos que o período de acalmia não dure muito.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2015 às 18:40)

MSantos disse:


> Vamos entrar então num período anticiclónico, mas olhando para o GFS parece que Litoral Norte ainda pode ir apanhando uns restos de frentes.
> Para o resto do País esperemos que o período de acalmia não dure muito.


O pior é que este tempo anticiclónico que se aproxima não vai trazer geadas nem frio, só temperaturas mais de primavera, o que é um pouco "chato".


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2015 às 18:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> O pior é que este tempo anticiclónico que se aproxima não vai trazer geadas nem frio, só temperaturas mais de primavera, o que é um pouco "chato".



Durante o dia sim, as temperaturas devem ser amenas, mas durante as noites já deve dar para ir refrescando, as noites nesta altura do ano já começam a ser muito grandes e em caso de estabilidade atmosférica como a que prevê, poderemos vir ter noites frescas devido a inversões térmicas.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2015 às 18:49)

MSantos disse:


> Durante o dia sim, as temperaturas devem ser amenas, mas durante as noites já deve dar para ir refrescando, as noites nesta altura do ano já começam a ser muito grandes e em caso de estabilidade atmosférica como a que prevê, poderemos vir ter noites frescas devido a inversões térmicas.


Sim é verdade mas nesta altura do ano a estabilidade atmosférica podia dar algumas geadas, algo que neste momento não se prevê, nem mesmo em trás-os-montes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 12:17)

Situação das frentes mudou mesmo em cima da hora:

12UTC






00UTC (Quinta)





Basicamente esta frente quente a delimitar a costa pelas 00h vai trazer chuva fraca durante a madrugada/manhã ao litoral, sendo que no extremo noroeste parece descarregar bem:


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2015 às 14:27)

Atualizando o rio atmosférico das próximas 48 horas na ilha de Sta. Maria.





















5Nov; 19h:






Claro que não podia faltar este


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 16:02)

Para o continente vai ser a chegada do "Verão" na sexta e sábado:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Nov 2015 às 17:50)

É certo que é altura para o verão de S. Martinho, mas pergunto, se realmente forem mesmo essas temperaturas não será acima da média?


----------



## meteo (4 Nov 2015 às 19:19)

jotajota disse:


> É certo que é altura para o verão de S. Martinho, mas pergunto, se realmente forem mesmo essas temperaturas não será acima da média?


Acima da média para o mês de Novembro são, mas a média de 30 anos é feita com valores abaixo e acima , e daí se obtém as médias. Então se falarmos no Outono as temperaturas diárias/mensais várias vezes apresentam desvios bem elevados em relação à média diária/mensal, porque são meses de transição.
Se estas são temperaturas completamente anormais para início de Novembro, não me parece.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 19:41)

jotajota disse:


> É certo que é altura para o verão de S. Martinho, mas pergunto, se realmente forem mesmo essas temperaturas não será acima da média?


Sim obviamente, mas sendo uma média, também haveremos de ter dias abaixo da média mais para o fim de Novembro.


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2015 às 22:23)

Orion disse:


>



Nova saída:





A mancha nebulosa poderá, ou não, deslocar-se ligeiramente mais para este nas próximas horas, ficando assim mais condizente com o ECM:





O rio atmosférico está bem definido. A nebulosidade dispersa é indicadora da moderada saturação do ar:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2015 às 17:23)

Como já aqui foi falado, o próximo fim de semana será de sol e temperaturas bem amenas para não dizer quentes no Alentejo e Ribatejo.
As amplitudes térmicas vão disparar, as inversões estão de regresso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2015 às 22:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como já aqui foi falado, o próximo fim de semana será de sol e temperaturas bem amenas para não dizer quentes no Alentejo e Ribatejo.
> As amplitudes térmicas vão disparar, as inversões estão de regresso.


A temperatura da água do mar sempre a aquecer, 20ºC! Vão à praia amigos!


----------



## Norther (6 Nov 2015 às 00:24)

Próximo semana parece que vai ser mais estável, com o anticiclone a centrar-se mais na Península Ibérica, com fluxo de sul a fazerem com que tenhamos temperaturas bem amenas durante o dia, faz bem a agricultura...


----------



## Thomar (6 Nov 2015 às 09:40)

Olha a "Primavera"... 

Fim-de-semana quentinho, hoje *+25ºC*, amanhã *+27ºC* e domingo *+25ºC.*


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Nov 2015 às 10:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> ... mar sempre a aquecer...



Na semana passada, a temperatura da água estava muito elevada para a época. Dava perfeitamente para entrar com fato 3/2mm e mesmo assim ficar com calor. Vi montes de alforrecas na Parede.





Norther disse:


> ...o anticiclone a centrar-se mais na Península Ibérica...



Como as previsões se apresentam parece que vamos ter mesmo um Verão de S. Martinho. Será? Neste momento aqui no Marquês céu azul e 19º mas amanheceu bem cinzento, húmido, quente e nuvens baixas. Com tanta instabilidade nas últimas semanas fico como S. Tomé: "Ver para crer".


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2015 às 16:05)

Manutenção dos anticiclones durante a semana toda, com depressão térmica a sul:










Toda a Europa de Sul sem chuva:


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2015 às 14:31)

Na região dos Açores persiste uma corrente húmida de sul/sudoeste. Nas próximas 72 a 96 horas o cavado a oeste deve aumentar a sua progressão para sul (e depois formar uma depressão). A pouca humidade em altitude e fracos fatores de convergência têm mantido a precipitação muito baixa. Algo que vai mudar ligeiramente nas próximas horas.

O cenário mais gravoso está reservado para a partir do dia 19, em que se estabelecerá um fluxo muito saturado em altitude. Parece-me que o evento terá mais representatividade nas partes mais altas da atmosfera.

Humidade a 500 hPa (GFS 6 + 96):






Ventos a 700 hPa (GFS 6 + 96):






No G. Ocidental, durante este evento, o LI nem sempre será negativo. Portanto, as camadas de estabilidade tenderão a forçar mais a chuva. Desta forma, vai-se formar mais um rio atmosférico que vai bombear mais ar húmido para os Açores. A água precipitável mostra o trajeto do mesmo (GFS 6 + 96):






Pensa-se que o El Niño pode demorar mais tempo do que o habitual. Enquanto o padrão teima em não mudar deixo aqui a estimativa dos acumulados para mais um evento de chuva 'extremo':






Os Britânicos já não aguentam tanta chuva. Mas vão ter que arranjar paciência para mais alguma.

----

Nota: A imagem dos acumulados foi atualizada. Ainda mostra mostra a saída das 0h. Os acumulados do weatheronline não estão a funcionar. Mas também ao longo dos dias a distribuição deve mudar ligeiramente.

A saída das 6h em polegadas (1 polegada = 25.4 mm). Acumulação para as próximas 120 horas:


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2015 às 14:58)

Orion disse:


> Na região dos Açores persiste uma corrente húmida de sul/sudoeste. Nas próximas 72 a 96 horas o cavado a oeste deve aumentar a sua progressão para sul (e depois formar uma depressão). A pouca humidade em altitude e fracos fatores de convergência têm mantido a precipitação muito baixa. Algo que vai mudar ligeiramente nas próximas horas.
> 
> O cenário mais gravoso está reservado para a partir do dia 19, em que se estabelecerá um fluxo muito saturado em altitude. Parece-me que o evento terá mais representatividade nas partes mais altas da atmosfera.
> 
> ...



Vai passar ao lado aparentemente:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2015 às 14:52)

O nevoeiro vai levantar no NE? ou com o arrefecimento que aí vem, há hipótese de começar ocorrer sincelo? 
Gostava de perceber, obrigado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2015 às 14:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> O nevoeiro vai levantar no NE? ou com o arrefecimento que aí vem, há hipótese de começar ocorrer sincelo?
> Gostava de perceber, obrigado.



@jonas_87, o vento e a instabilidade irá impedir a formação de nevoeiro


----------



## Brunomc (20 Nov 2015 às 17:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> O nevoeiro vai levantar no NE? ou com o arrefecimento que aí vem, há hipótese de começar ocorrer sincelo?
> Gostava de perceber, obrigado.



Sim, tal como disse o Dias Miguel a chuva e principalmente o vento não deixará formar o nevoeiro.


----------



## Norther (24 Nov 2015 às 01:07)

Próximos dias de sol, por vezes com alguma nebulosidade, mais no norte.
Teremos o anticiclone forte com seu núcleo na zona dos Açores fazendo uma bela barreira as depressões, as temperaturas vão subir, mais acentuadas das máximas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2015 às 16:08)

Que monstro 






Os efeitos da nortada já se sentem e vão permanecer nos próximos dias


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2015 às 17:14)

A AEMET prevê chuva acima da média para os Açores (exceto Sta. Maria e boa parte de S. Miguel) na primeira semana de Dezembro. Mais um (breve) rio atmosférico:






A chuva poderá ser temporária e localmente forte. Os acumulados não deverão ser muito sérios:


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

Notícia do Daily Mail:



> *So much for global warming! As winter weather sweeps in, 'snow lover' reveals there's MORE of the white stuff left on Scottish mountains than there has been in 21 years*



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-stuff-left-Scottish-mountains-21-years.html

É o que dá ter uma perspetiva local. 2000 kms a sul o cenário é o oposto.


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2015 às 10:52)

A próxima frente poderá ser propícia à acumulação de neve no Pico (especialmente no pós-frontal):






O pior mesmo será a falta de humidade em altitude:






Mas ainda assim deverá haver muita humidade mais abaixo:






O tempo gélido também deverá persistir durante algumas horas nas ilhas mais ocidentais:






As previsões do GFS continuam a mudar ligeiramente. Há um reforço da chuva no G. Oriental:


----------

